

Btrfs will not be the default in Fedora 16 - rwmj
http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2011-August/155345.html

======
rwmj
Here is the previous discussion when it was announced that F16 might use Btrfs
as the default:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2636897>

~~~
nodata
and the update on btrfsck:
[http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2011-August/1...](http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2011-August/155348.html)

------
dlsspy
My experience with btrfs has been hugely discouraging. It's the rootfs on one
of my machines, and just has lots of terrible behavior:

    
    
        * it's lost a lot of space - nearly 100GB
        * it causes all kinds of random pauses while running
        * A *clean* reboot spends over an hour in some kind of offline... something
    

(basically, if I do a clean shutdown and reboot, the system doesn't go into
multi-user mode for about one hour fifteen minutes)

I can't believe it's not better.

~~~
zdavatz
Can you uphold above quotes with some more facts please? What Linux
distribution are you using? What Kernel Version are you using? What kind of
files do you have on that server (Video, Word-Files, Sound-Files, DB, ...?).

~~~
dlsspy
Ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.38-10-generic x86_64)

It's mostly a (very low-volume) mail and web server. It's got ~200MB of web,
about 11GB of "cache" files for a photo app I've got (about 31k files totally
11GB). I do a little bit of low volume S3 log processing on it every hour. My
home directory is 2.5GB with about 107k files (that includes dropbox). The
IMAP store is approaching 2 decades of mail with about 239k files totaling
about 4.4GB of data. /root is a bit under 500MB with duplicity caches and
stuff. Less than 300 files there.

I also keep a few snapshots I take every hour. There's a total of 347
snapshots across all the subvolumes (there are three).

    
    
        Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
        /dev/sda3             142G  102G   37G  74% /
        none                  2.0G  192K  2.0G   1% /dev
        none                  2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /dev/shm
        none                  2.0G   60K  2.0G   1% /var/run
        none                  2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
        /dev/sda1             230M   69M  150M  32% /boot
    

Overall, it's a small atom box that lives a pretty boring life that I figured
would have endless hard drive space given my patterns. That does not seem to
be the case.

Anything further I can tell you?

